# Clear gasoline ( no ethanol)



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

For those of you who prefer ethanol free, I recently came to know that Santmyer Oil Co is selling 90 octane ethanol free gasoline at more of it's locations and locations it supplies. 
I know of Santmyer locations in Wooster, Dalton, Sugar Creek, Millersburg, and Canton area. There are more including a few just north of Columbus. They have a web site to view for information. www.santmyeroil.com. Some of their sites are 24 hour attendantless locations but I believe they accept MC, Visa, etc. These are SCFN branded locations.
I would visit web site or call them for more information.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just filled up my 6 gal can with the same, non ethanol gas called recreational gas, works great with my outboard. Good with cycles mowers , 4 wheelers . I get it at lake street oil on south side of Ravenna. He mentioned a place in Chardon might sell it also.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

www.pure-gas.org


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.buyrealgas.com/


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Just curious what are you paying a gallon?
Should be cheaper but I'd guess not.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Not cheaper . About 80 cents higher. But that varies. But my boat engine runs better now. Just my preference .


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Great websites. Looks like ill have to stick with the marina gas stations at the lakes for myself. No biggie tho.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Chardon oil sells it and someone just told me there's a gas station in howland Ohio on state rat 46 that sells it


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

lawrence p I never knew this but I know I'll be stopping in.
*Country Fair #74 - CITGO*
1841 Niles Cortland Rd, Howland OH
330-856-1632
Ethanol-free octane ratings: *91 *


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Like I said I just found out myself now I don't have to treat my gas every time I get it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone know of anyplace around Dayton that sells it?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fredonia just north of Newark has it at the little "Fredonia Mall"


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

it was posted www.pure-gas.org for states and stations that sell E free gas.. also there is an App for I phone you can load,, it may not list all but the list is getting longer,, and if you know of one that started selling it,, you can add it to the list..


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I went to the Country Fair in Howland and got 5 gal for my new Zero Turn. $2.65 a gal not bad for being Ethanol free and 91 octane. Reg unleaded was $1.95 that day.


----------

